# The "Cutest Couple" Contest!



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Dartanion you have the cutest couple!! Sorry this ended before 5pm, apparently I didn't set it up correctly. Thanks for entering everyone, your horses are all beautiful!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Congrats Dartanion you have the cutest couple!! Sorry this ended before 5pm, apparently I didn't set it up correctly. Thanks for entering everyone, your horses are all beautiful!


Too cool!! thank you to everyone who voted for D & his best friend Bippy!


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea! Congrats to "D" and "B". Poor "B" was all excited this last weekend because "D" was there. Too cute.


----------

